# Which one should i buy? Why?



## Harumy (May 8, 2008)

Well, I've decided to buy a new  console, and I already have a Wii, so now I'm trying to decide between a XBox360 and a PS3, I've also made a list of Pros. and Cons. for each console, according to my opinion of course.
Please post about which one you voted for and why.
Also, try to keep the flames and the stupid fanboy only facts to yourself like: ''OMG PS3 is awsome BECAUSE IT ROCKZORS!!!!!'' 

PS3
*Pros* 

```
º-For me, it's prettier than the Microsoft console.
º-Can also serve as a media center, as a standard feature.
º-Was not 'hacked' yet, which means a better and less picky costumer support in case of a dying console, broken parts, etc...
º-Has greast exclusives, which I like a lot, like Tekken, MSG, GT, and so on.
º-PS3 Network is FREE.
```

*Cons* 

```
º-The price, in Portugal the 40GB Model(the only on available) is 394,95€/$608.34USD
º-Not 'hacked' yet, I know it contradicticts a bit, but I prefer spending the money I would spent in games on other things.
^Unlucky as I am, it won't be able to boot ISOs from the Hard Drive, which means buying a B-Ray reader/writter plus the media.
º-Doesn't have some exclusives Microsoft has, like Halo and Gears of war, which I totally love.
º-No date for Rock Band launch in Europe:(
```


XBox360
*Pros*

```
º-The Price, in Portugal the HDMI version of the console is 266,90€/$411.10USD.
º-Already hacked, meaning I just have to buy the Dual Layered media, saving the games money for something else.
º-Good exclusives as well, Halo3 and Gears of war among them.
º-Rock Band is available first in Europe for x360, and I'm seriously obsessed with this game.
º-Already has a big and good library of games.
```

*Cons*

```
º-Microsoft could have made it prettier in deed.
º-I've heard the costumer support is shitty, and I don't want a late replacement if mine gets RROD'd
º-Isn't that great of a media center, I intend to sell my Home Cinema and use the console as a Media Center.
º-No Tekken nor Grand Turismo :'(
º-XBox Live is paid, sucks hard :\
```


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2008)

"No Tekken nor Grand Turismo :'("

PGR series betters GT for me, also Soul Calibur 4 is also on the 360 as well as PS3 and that series has always been better than Tekken.

I think that the PS3 will last longer, I can see a new Xbox in the next 3 years whereas Sony claim that the PS3 is "future proof" and will last for several years.

Still I'd go for 360, when I had one I loved the Arcade stuff and it has many essential games.  PS3 has improved a lot but I don't see me wanting one, but then I've never been into the Playstation games.


----------



## Harumy (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing you opinion Hadrian, but fighting games for me are Tekken and the MK series, the other ones get really boring after a while :\, maybe that's just me. 
I've come up with another thing I like in PS3 and hate in the x360.


----------



## Defiance (May 8, 2008)

I would pick an Xbox360 out of the two, but it's been a few years Microsoft might be designing another console.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 8, 2008)

I haven't bought one yet, and I'm going through the exact same issues.  I'm leaning towards the PS3, mainly because of it's superiority as a media center, and for GT!


----------



## BakuFunn (May 8, 2008)

I would get a ps3, the graphics are slightly better, it looks SHINY, and the best thing is that PS net is FREE
the pros of the XBOX are not that good, other than the price. There are also nice alternatives to halo, because halo is actually not that good. I do agree on the pro for the XBOX's game lib. Also it is likely Microsoft will release a new XBOX soon, and the ps3 is not likely to.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 8, 2008)

I'm trying to make the same decision as you. So far I've been leaning towards the PS3. For the exclusive games and Free online. I can get a lot of Xbox games for my PC.


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2008)

PS3 MGS4 ...


----------



## matriculated (May 8, 2008)

I'm in the same boat but I'm leaning towards the PS3 because I think developers are really going to show what it can do this year. That and I like watching movies (Bluray).

OTOH, as mentioned, the Xbox360 has a good library and seems to have much better online support than the PS3.


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2008)

It depends somewhat on if you want to burn games or not and also it depends on which system has more games on it that you will play.  Xbox360 probably will do you fine for the amount of content that you'll want to play, but PS3 eventually will have better games than Xbox360.  It is hard to say when that will be though.  I'm not sure which to vote because I'm not sure what your aim is


----------



## fischju (May 8, 2008)

360, it is much cheaper and the games would cost $1.50 each. The media center isn't the best, but if you have a UPnP server (Windows Media Player) or Windows Media Center it is easy and isn't bad.


----------



## Carnivean (May 8, 2008)

If you want the PS3 exclusives, PS3. If you don't really care, 360.


Differences in graphics are so small it's not really worth claiming either is superior in that respect, base it on the exclusives.


----------



## MC DUI (May 8, 2008)

I may come across as biased given I've got my Gamertag as my sig, but I do own all three of the current gen consoles.

Remember all the following is IMO -  the 360 is the better option at the moment, there are more games worth playing, the controller is 2 times better, and Xbox LIVE in game dashboard rocks for joining friends in games and chatting etc... Oh and the achievement system is a load of fun, adding more playtime to your games.

The PS3 isn't bad by any means, but I just prefer my 360.

BTW who cares if the PS3 is shiny? Are you trying to impress people or have fun with games?


----------



## Chotaz (May 8, 2008)

I prefer PS3, because I'm a Sony Fanboy, but I own a xbo360 myself, and I find myself with not much time to play, so I can't give youa fair opinion.


----------



## Harumy (May 8, 2008)

ATM, I'm pending more on the PS3, not thinking only the console way, but looking at it as a Media Center also, because x360 exclusives like Halo3 and Gears of War can be easily replaced with PS3 games that are equally good, or even better(went seeng some youtube videos)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, also a free online network is much, much better then a paid one.

But I stll can change my mind, keep posting you opinions


----------



## 11gardir (May 8, 2008)

PS3 - more powerful.
And:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7387628.stm


----------



## Chotaz (May 9, 2008)

Everybody already knows that the PS3 is the most powerful, but atm xbox360 clearly has a better game library, but the Ps2 also came with shitty games at the start, and now, 6 yers later, IMO has the better game library ever, so it can happen again for the Ps3 :\


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 9, 2008)

I dont know...I'm cheap so I tend to lean towards the cheapest things available so long as they're worthwhile.

PS3--have they got a backwards compatible model yet? I really dont trek along with the PS3 and all its models...If it IS backwards compatible, then it will have that great, great PS2 library...but 360 has the Xbox library...

**hmm** I think that the 360 would be better, or more fun depending, it has a lot of potential. People are hacking it to do all sorts of interesting things


----------



## Awdofgum (May 9, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I dont know...I'm cheap so I tend to lean towards the cheapest things available so long as they're worthwhile.
> 
> PS3--have they got a backwards compatible model yet? I really dont trek along with the PS3 and all its models...If it IS backwards compatible, then it will have that great, great PS2 library...but 360 has the Xbox library...
> 
> **hmm** I think that the 360 would be better, or more fun depending, it has a lot of potential. People are hacking it to do all sorts of interesting things



The 40GB doesn't have backwards compatibility with PS2, It has PSone compatibility though. 
It wouldn't matter to me, I've got two working PS2s


----------



## Chotaz (May 9, 2008)

For backwards compatibility, I'd rather use my PS2 that plays PS2 games better than the 60 and 80GB Ps3  models :\ and it also has great PS1 backwds support.

I recommend you the PS3 baby, because in a few years(2/3) the game library will be as good as the Ps2's or even better.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 9, 2008)

My main beef with both of these consoles is the fact that the commercial games cost soo much. 60+ bucks EACH. :dizzy:


----------



## Chotaz (May 9, 2008)

just buy on that provides long and repeatable gaming time and stick around with it for some time


----------



## bahamuta (May 9, 2008)

PS3 if you like japanese RPGs. If not get Xbox360.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 9, 2008)

I like the 360, I sold my wii to get one. Just compare the games, and see which one has more that you would like to play. BTW, the reason I bought a xbox 360 is because of all the great games. And even though the prevailing problem in the RROD I got it from costco which gives a life time satisfaction thingy   on all of the products they sell (which means that if it breaks or you don't like it you can return it for a full refund).


----------



## YassoMasso (May 9, 2008)

You should buy a Xbox 360 for two reasons: the first is the price and the second is my hate for PS3.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 9, 2008)

YassoMasso said:
			
		

> You should buy a Xbox 360 for two reasons: the first is the price and the second is my hate for PS3.



Second reason is stupid and the title says No Fanboys


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 9, 2008)

I don't know why these threads keep popping up.  Make your own decisions.  Do the research as most of us have done and decide for yourselves.

I did have to make a comment on one point you've made tho.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> XBox Live is paid, sucks hard :\



You get what you pay for my friend.  Sony's online network cannot even come close to how awesome Xbox Live is.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 9, 2008)

YassoMasso said:
			
		

> You should buy a Xbox 360 for two reasons: the first is the price and the second is my hate for PS3.



He specifically mentioned no fanboys. Please leave.


----------



## fischju (May 9, 2008)

http://www.cnet.com/8301-13506_1-9939276-17.html


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 9, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> YassoMasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why are you here Ze?

J/K


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

This is gonna get fanboy borgy smorgy again.  I asked this already and got 7 pages of fanboy war and 3 pages of actual input from like Ze, and FAST.

And I'm stil undecided.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 9, 2008)

Get the 2 game libraries.. see which one has more games that you like.. buy that one 

simple like that


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 9, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily,  my friend. XBL Gold is great, but your only paying to get Demos a few days earlier and to actually play online compared to Silver. While the PSN has pretty much what he needs.


----------



## YassoMasso (May 9, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> He specifically mentioned no fanboys. Please leave.


I'm not a fanboy. I don't have an Xbox or an Xbox 360. I'm simply a Ps3 hater.


----------



## Calogero91 (May 9, 2008)

By the far the xbox 360 is better, any game online is amazing. Bottom line i know ps3 and 360 have some great exclusive games but  i have yet to find a mulitplatform game that is better on the ps3, multiplatform games especially online are much better on the 360.


----------



## Endogene (May 9, 2008)

there are modchips for the xbox360...


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

I whole heartly recommened the 360.

The library of games is huge and LIVE is excellent.

The recent 360's don't brake down often if that is worring your about getting a 360.



			
				Endogene said:
			
		

> there are modchips for the xbox360...



You can NOT base a expensive purchase on which console has a mod chip or not.


----------



## Salamantis (May 9, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> YassoMasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Ze, you don't belong in this thread.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2008)

360: Use the money you saved (200$) to buy Live.

The 360 has a media center, in my opinion one better than the PS3. You can play all the files from your PC(if you're running XP with Media Center or Vista), or you can play them from an external source such as a flash drive or a DVD. I've burned 720p HD movies onto 4.7GB dvd disks, from files I got from torrent sites. If you feel like being legal, you can download HD movies straight from the marketplace to your hard drive. You can also rip your CDs to your hard drive, and play music while playing in game.

Also modding will save a lot of money.

Other pros for the 360:
+Controller has rumble, at this very moment, with 55 hours of battery life on 2 AA batteries (vs 18 hours for ps3; reported by GamePro)
+Private chat, video chat, between two people, even if you're in different games.
+You can charge your controller while playing, and while this is possible on the PS3, you need to find a cable long enough to do that.
+Bigger marketplace

Also, IMO, the controller is better designed.


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

The PS3 is full of fail imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a fanboy btw.


----------



## techforumz (May 9, 2008)

Actually, the tech support is even worse than that of the 360. No tech support if it's "too dusty". Plus not hacked, plus price, plus enormous (think u-haul).
Edit: the xbox also has hd-dvd which has been cracked. (code in sig.)


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

techforumz said:
			
		

> Actually, the tech support is even worse than that of the 360. No tech support if it's "too dusty". Plus not hacked, plus price, plus enormous (think u-haul).
> Edit: the xbox also has hd-dvd which has been cracked. (code in sig.)



HD-DVD is useless now.

Yeah, maybe the tech support is bad but you get there in the end.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think matchmaking is one of the best things about Live. Depending on the game, it takes about 5-10 seconds to plunk you into a full game.


----------



## techforumz (May 9, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> techforumz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the new movies suck anyways, so who cares! It's like "hacking" CDs, nobody cares, because all the new music sucks. I am by no means a fanboy of either xbox or playstation; I have neither. I am merely pointing out that the ps3 has limited games, unlimited crap movies, and has not been hacked. The xbox has unlimited games + limited not-quite-so-crap movies, and has been hacked. Both are backwards compatible, although the ps3 has better ps2 support than 360 has xbox. However, most work fine. The hacked is probably the only determining factor, though. 






Edit: IMHO the PC pwns both. I don't claim to not own one of these, but they have 1000x more games, and can play both blu-ray and hd-dvd, and have free online, (well except for EA) and is already "hacked".


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

techforumz said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So buying a console that can be hacked is better?  I say the games determine which one is better.  I mean, if it had crap games and could be hacked, would you buy it?


----------



## techforumz (May 9, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> techforumz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on what the homebrew community can churn out. Like I said a PC is the way to go.


----------



## jalaneme (May 9, 2008)

you are going to get overbiased replies here, most people are xbox 360 owners on gba temp.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 9, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> 360: Use the money you saved (200$) to buy Live.
> 
> The 360 has a media center, in my opinion one better than the PS3. You can play all the files from your PC(if you're running XP with Media Center or Vista), or you can play them from an external source such as a flash drive or a DVD. I've burned 720p HD movies onto 4.7GB dvd disks, from files I got from torrent sites. If you feel like being legal, you can download HD movies straight from the marketplace to your hard drive. You can also rip your CDs to your hard drive, and play music while playing in game.
> 
> ...



This. Linkiboy is saying he thinks 360 Media Center is better than PS3 one, when he never used the PS3's media server.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 9, 2008)

Really the 360, has one better games, and better contorls, but i would just get a wii if it was me.


----------



## jalaneme (May 9, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> This. Linkiboy is saying he thinks 360 Media Center is better than PS3 one, when he never used the PS3's media server.



i'm not going to get into any fanboy BS but i completely disagree with that post, reason? because you can stream *wirelessly* (which you have to pay extra for that feature on the xbox 360) to your ps3 for free using tversity, it works flawlessly and saves me gigs of space in the long run, i've used tversity since media streaming was enabled in the firmware and it's be very reliable.

also the ps3 is perfect for media entertainment as you can install up to 320gb hard drive space, have full divx capabilities, and have the luxury of a using a remote control instead of a controller.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, like jalaneme said, this is not the place to ask.


-A PS3 40gb is cheaper than a 360 elite and has a blu-ray player. 
-It will not RROD on you. 
-It's game library is building and basically every game that has been released on the 360 for the past 6 months has also been released on the PS3. 
-It has great exclusive games and despite what anyone says here it's media center is perfect and runs flawlessly. And like jalaneme said you can stream media wirelessly without paying EVEN more like you have to with the 360
-online is free


-The 360 has a lot of great games
-can be flashed!
-will crap out on you sooner or later (RROD)
-Live is not free but is the best online service available as of right now
-Doesn't have blu ray
-can be flashed!


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

techforumz said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PC can be expensive to keep up-to-date, it can set you back a lot of money if you want it to play blu ray, hd dvd and play the latest games.


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 9, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have specified which version of Live.  You're right tho.  Xbox Live _Gold_ is the bomb.


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Yeah, like jalaneme said, this is not the place to ask.
> 
> 
> -A PS3 40gb is cheaper than a 360 elite and has a blu-ray player.
> ...



Proceed with the good points with the 360. There is much more than you listed


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 9, 2008)

YassoMasso said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can you hate something you don't have?

I smell troll.


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

I also smell a flame war coming on.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 9, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like what?


----------



## Urza (May 9, 2008)

I'm not going to read any of the replies preceding mine.

The correct answer is:
_The one with the games you want to play._


----------



## martin88 (May 9, 2008)

You can mod 360 and play games without paying for them. You can't do it on PS3.

And the 360 controller is more comfortable.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 10, 2008)

For each console, see if you can name 5 exclusive games that came out or coming out within a month that you really can't get out of the head. Go with the console that you can.

Tekken, MGS, GT, GoW, and Halo 3 are all different genres (unless you think MGS is just a TPS) I think you won't fail either way.

I got both and I'm loving both (and my DS and my PSP and my girlfriend's Wii)


----------



## Harumy (May 10, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> YassoMasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for all opinions... 
I haven't decided yet, so keep posting


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2008)

Well Ze, considering you just had to post a reply to me in the most arrogant way you can, prepare yourself.


			
				ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> That was the sixaxis battery. The DS3 has a battery 10x stronger so it gets a better Battery Life.
> BTW, You certainly do not need a long cable. If you have a laptop, computer, any device with USB can charge the Controller while playing the game.
> But the DS3 needs it to compensate for the rumble motor, which is a very power consuming object. I would dare you to try powering a rumble motor at the same time as bluetooth on 30 milliamperes.
> 
> ...


This. ZeWarrior is saying he thinks PS3 media center is better than the 360 one, when he never used the 360's media server (which is also on Mac btw)

Oh, and you can use a universal remote with the 360 if you really want to. No need to buy another remote. Or you can get a cheap 10$ one for 360 from dealextreme. You can also buy a wireless adapter/dongle/whatever for wireless streaming from the 55$ you saved from buying a dualshock 3.

Codec support is almost the same. The 360 has one more: wmv9.

What else?


----------



## deathfisaro (May 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Codec support is almost the same. The 360 has one more: wmv9.



Shouldn't MS hardware obviously support MS formats? I mean, Sony hardware supports Sony disc format too which is Blu-Ray.
But I use my PS3 for DVD playback in addition to BDs, even though I own a 1080P upscaling DVD standalone player. PS3 control kinda sucks but its movie 1080P upscaling is tight. But I got in a habit of running downloaded movies on 360 because a few months back PS3 was really picky about xvid but 360 gave me less hassle.
I feel like I'm not really helping Harumy by saying I use both =/ I should stop posting..


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> But the DS3 needs it to compensate for the rumble motor, which is a very power consuming object. I would dare you to try powering a rumble motor at the same time as bluetooth on 30 milliamperes.
> 
> erm i've spent many hours playing gta 4 with my dual shock and it's lasted a long time, you also forgot that the 360 does have a wireless rumble pad too (which you have to pay extra for the battery pack lol)
> 
> QUOTE(deathfisaro @ May 10 2008, 07:21 AM) a few months back PS3 was really picky about xvid but 360 gave me less hassle.



i've played every single divx xvid file i have on my ps3 and they all play flawlessly, any file that doesn't play will be fixed in another firmware update anyway, does the 360 even get updates for it's divx support? even though it's not officialy divx certified anyway :S


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean?

The 360 has got a wireless controller with rumble.


----------



## Jdbye (May 10, 2008)

Ewwww, why would you even THINK of buying such an abberation as the PS3?
There's two ways to look at the PS3:
1. As a computer - but it can't be upgraded like normal computers can.
2. As a console - but it's too overpriced.

Go with the 360. I don't even have one myself, but I tried my dad's 360 when I visited him in Singapore last summer, and I loved it.

Of course, the greatest argument is that the 360 has been out for a while, so it already has lots of great games, as opposed to the PS3. If you want tons of great games and you want them NOW, it's a simple choice; get the 360.

Plus, if you buy the 360 you'll have money left over for something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 360's marketplace is really good too. (I became addicted to Hexic HD when I visited my dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2008)

This is the last post I'm making as I don't want to completely derail the thread.


			
				jalaneme said:
			
		

> erm i've spent many hours playing gta 4 with my dual shock and it's lasted a long time, you also forgot that the 360 does have a wireless rumble pad too (which you have to pay extra for the battery pack lol)
> The 360's controller came with a rumble gamepad from day 1, with 56 hours (http://www.gamepro.com/gamepro/international/games/features/159148.shtml) of life with rumble turned on. The battery pack is 10$, and so is a long mini-b-to-a cable for the ps3. And at this very moment not all PS3s come with the Dual Shock 3.QUOTEi've played every single divx xvid file i have on my ps3 and they all play flawlessly, any file that doesn't play will be fixed in another firmware update anyway, does the 360 even get updates for it's divx support? even though it's not officialy divx certified anyway :S


I don't know the answer to that but...

Despite not being officially "certified" it plays everything I throw at it (which is torrented anime) the only reported "problems" were DivX files made/released by Sony.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2008)

jdbye said:
			
		

> Ewwww, why would you even THINK of buying such an abberation as the PS3?
> There's two ways to look at the PS3:
> 1. As a computer - but it can't be upgraded like normal computers can.
> 2. As a console - but it's too overpriced.
> ...


I don't think any PS3s released in North America come with the DS3. And Dualshocks, like all current generation controllers, are horribly overpriced.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

In conclusion (Yes this thread ends now!)
You have probably read everything you need to know, and you should possibly re read this thread when finalizing your decision. And don't take too much time thinking about the controller argument, because it really led to nowhere. I'm sure _everyone_ will respect your decision when made.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> In conclusion (Yes this thread ends now!)



Who gives you the power to end a thread?, nobody thats who.

It will continue, trust me. It will contine untill Harumy buys either one.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 10, 2008)

PS3:

*The Good~*
-Good Console+Blu Ray Player. 
-The console costs less then a typical Blu Ray Player(One Blu Ray Player can go up to $700+ Tops)
-"OK" exclusives.
-Free Network thingy
*The Bad~*
-The Price, so what it has a bunch of crappy features(no offense to fanboys), its not worth that much.
-Shitty exclusives if you ask me.
-IMO the PS3 looks crappy(the "style"/look).

Xbox 360:

*The Good~*
-Awesome selections of games
-Better exclusives then the PS3(Halo[Im not a fan of, but is fun], GoW[GoW 2 is also coming out])
-Cheaper price(not saying it sucks)
-You can buy a 20 GB, and then buy a 120 GB Official Xbox 360 Hard Drive
-Hard drive is removable

*The Bad~*
-10 year old kids playing online(Xbox Live) on CoD 4, Halo 3, etc. screaming, but there is a MUTE switch on the MIC headset.
-You have to pay for Xbox Live(Which IS worth it.)


I choosed the Xbox 360.


----------



## Chotaz (May 10, 2008)

So this is my gf's final decisionshe's right next to mebut she's alzy to type


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> -Free PSN, few more months and will do as much as XBXL.



LMAO, it will never be the same as the 360's service.


----------



## Chotaz (May 10, 2008)

Wait and see sir.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> rant, rant, rant, more rant, rant, rant



From what I've seen, you just been saying irrelevant information.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Wait and see sir.



Okay, i will.

But my question to you (or rather your girlfriend) how will we now if it is better?


----------



## arctic_flame (May 10, 2008)

The thing is, by the time the PS3 has "matured" something better will be out. "Future proof" isn't a good idea in the console market.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

No one should underestimate the PSnetwork, read this before you criticize it.
PSN VS XBL


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> No one should underestimate the PSnetwork, read this before you criticize it.
> PSN VS XBL



Most of the 360 fanboys here don't know how much the PSN has changed since launch. 
Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Chotaz (May 10, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read that article when i searched o help my gf decided, and I have to agree with ZeWarrior, PSN has evolved a lot since the launch, and I mean really a lot!

a_f'' I think that future proof could be good, because I'm not spending 400€ ona  console every 3 years if Microsoft decided to make them every 3 years, and the older system will always loose support and game market.


----------



## wohoo (May 10, 2008)

Can't think of anything that would make me pay for a PS3 other than MGS4, which isn't worth buying the console for alone. So get the 360, if it gets really cheap, I might actually buy one myself


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> -You can buy a 20 GB, and then buy a 120 GB Official Xbox 360 Hard Drive


Which is overpriced.

One good thing about the PS3 is you don't have to use proprietary accessories. It uses standard laptop hard drives, USB accessories, keyboards, mice, bluetooth accessories, and memory cards.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're just trying to piss me off. I said I wouldn't post. I said that under the pretense that ZeWarrior wouldn't say another fanboyish reply to me.

Ze, please stop being so arrogant. You're making yourself look like a dumbass.

I was not ranting(how the hell can you possibly see my post as a rant?). Care to point out, whats irrelevant, and why its irrelevant? I was giving a response to points made by you.

This just shows how you can't have a normal conversation when the PS3 is being criticized, you just have to act like an asshole. Oh wait, maybe you don't have any valid response to my arguments and won't admit to losing? Typical.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 10, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> PS3:
> 
> *The Good~*
> -Good Console+Blu Ray Player.
> ...




Couldn't agree more. Also, Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

So......Harumy you decided yet?

To be honest, i think reading this whole topic and seeing the results in the poll the xbox 360 is the best choice

*puts on flame suit*


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Now you're just trying to piss me off. I said I wouldn't post. I said that under the pretense that ZeWarrior wouldn't say another fanboyish reply to me.
> 
> Ze, please stop being so arrogant. You're making yourself look like a dumbass.
> 
> ...




No one is losing, you both give good arguments defending both consoles. I don't see why you two can't just respect each other's opinions and move on. 
Besides the OP already made her decision so there is no need to continue this topic


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chatoz said she decided to go with the PS3 on page 5.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Original Poster is Harumy, Harumy was the one who asked which console to pick.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

Apparently, Harumy was to lazy to type so she told her boyfriend, Chatoz, to do it for her.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

Ah, ok i get it now.

So the PS3? yeah bad choice on getting that Harumy.

Have fun with a paper weight.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Ah, ok i get it now.
> 
> So the PS3? yeah bad choice on getting that Harumy.
> 
> Have fun with a paper weight.



Now there's no need to start trolling.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 10, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I've seen this guy ''x1_0_nt'' is call the PS3 a paperweight, crap, waste of money, etc..
He's been trolling from the start.


----------



## jaxxster (May 10, 2008)

i'd say go for a xbox360, theres no major pros for a ps3 in my opinion. All you get is slightly better graphics which isnt a big deal and blueray which i dont really see the need for at this current time.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah a troll, uh-huh sure mate.


----------



## Mars (May 10, 2008)

They are both nearly equal from a graphical standpoint, and I don't really consider the PS3 expensive to do its extra features. So really, but the console with the more appealing library. However, if you want to save money, just go with the 360.

However, if price were not a factor, I would prefer the PS3. The library is more appealing to me. I am really not to big on shooters, so the PS3 offers a wider variety of games. In reality however, I will be purchasing a 360 due to the lower price.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said the PS3 was full of fail, then try to cover it up by saying you're not a fanboy. Please.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Oh yeah a troll, uh-huh sure mate.








 You probably don't realize you're doing it, but you definitely are baiting someone for an argument.

This topic as derailed and the OP has made her decision so I guess a mod should close this thread now.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a fanboy. I'm just expressing my feelings and thoughts about the ps3 and 360.

Anyways, i'm not trying to dodge this subject but since the OP has picked the ps3 could we settle this now?


----------



## xalphax (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> I'm not a fanboy. I'm just expressing my feelings and thoughts about the ps3 and 360.
> 
> Anyways, i'm not trying to dodge this subject but since the OP has picked the ps3 could we settle this now?




the way you do that is called fanboyism


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats your opinion.


----------



## dice (May 10, 2008)

op got their answer, locking thread to avoid teh flame warz!!

- Thread Locked


----------

